# Gateway FX Computer Won't Start?



## Zabombafor (May 15, 2011)

Earlier today and for the past while my computer has been working perfectly fine; not lagging or randomly shutting down or anything suspicious, but today, after I moved my computer to a different room, it refused to start. So I figured it was probably just the outlet there or something and moved it back. Still nothing. I've opened it up, checked all the plugins to make sure they were secure, tried starting it without the graphics card, tried everything I could think of or find in forums but to no avail. I installed a new graphics card a couple months ago but its been working fine since then and thats the only real change in since I got it so I'm at a loss as to what could have caused this problem. If you need any more information on the type of computer or graphics card or any other specifications feel free to ask and I'll answer to the best of my ability. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Brand & Model of the GPU you installed and the Brand & Model of the PSU?


----------



## Zabombafor (May 15, 2011)

new graphics card is Nvidia 465gtx
psu is fsp group and its 500W
it came with the computer tho so its probably fine
fuse isn't burnt out or anything


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

its not powerful enough to run that card and the computer together plus its not a very good make of psu


----------



## Zabombafor (May 15, 2011)

i thought that too so i tried to unplug the graphics card, so that there was less of a power demand, and it still refused to turn on


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

yes but the point being is that you have been running your system like this for a couple of months and you have been putting a great deal of stress on the psu because its not very powerful and a crap make therfore it has probably got to the point where its completley dead because of being under so much stress.

You should be running a good psu and you should be running atleast 650w for your system a corsair 650TX would be ideal.


----------



## Zabombafor (May 15, 2011)

ok ya i suppose that makes sense
I guess since i've tried everything else i can think of ill just have to suck it up and buy a new psu
thanks for the help
if theres still problems ill make a new thread or post on here


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

try resetting the cmos and see if that gets you anywhere first.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You need to be at 750W for the GTX 465.


----------



## Zabombafor (May 15, 2011)

So i got a new power supply, corsair GS700, hooked it all up, and still nothing. I've tried connecting it just to the the motherboard and it won't do anything. Got another pc and took it apart and hooked the powersupply up to that and it worked fine. Took the fans off, because i heard that if they're faulty it can stop anything from turning on, and they worked fine. So i guess i have to get a new motherboard?

And i tried reseting the CMOS and still nothing


----------



## Dervisher (May 8, 2011)

Very likely your PSU or Motherboard. My bet is the PSU went, and took the motherboard with it.

I'd suggest on how to check further to ensure that this is the case, but i'd be stealing thunder away from people who work a lot harder than i do on computers.


----------



## Zabombafor (May 15, 2011)

yup
i've done some tests and gota new psu and now it still won't start
i've come to the conclusion, with the help of some other forums, that the motherboard is fried and that im going to have to replace it
this is my computer:
Gateway Official Site: Shop - Desktops - FX6840 23 Product Details
except i have a corsair gs700 and an nvidia GTX 465


----------



## Dervisher (May 8, 2011)

Hopefully this time you got a higher quality PSU, even if it costs an extra $100 in comparison to the same wattage PSU of an unknown brand =P

The PSU is the last thing I would pay less for because it can potentially ruin most of your components, resulting in that $20 you saved becoming a $500 debt.

I'm not saying you did, it's just too bad that it wasn't detectable before all this happened. I know one of my friends almost lost a desktop to the PSU being overworked (He got a new video card installed), luckily he came to me and I made him buy a new PSU and there are no longer performance issues.


----------



## Zabombafor (May 15, 2011)

ya this one is a lot better and more powerful
my old one was came with the computer and worked fine with it but when i upgraded the graphics card it just couldn't handle the strain and killed everything
i just didn't even think about the powersupply when i upgraded
oh well
my fault


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

teh corsair builders series are not recommended and I actually made a mistake and Tyree was correct you should be running a corsair 750TX. not the GS or CX models.

You may have damaged other components in your system by overloading your psu.,


----------



## Zabombafor (May 15, 2011)

gamer series not builder
and the guy at the store told me a 650W model of the same one would work but they had none in stock and the 700W was on sale for the same price


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

gs and cx series are not recommended should be 750w seasonic,corsair or xfx


----------



## Zabombafor (May 15, 2011)

why not?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

because they are not made by seasonic and therfore they are not good quality.


----------



## Zabombafor (May 15, 2011)

well its not top of the line but its not necessarily poor quality
its the bottom of the corsair barrel but thats still not so bad


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

still needs to be 750w though. The reason why we dont recommend the GS and CX is because the capacitors are just generic there isn't anything good about them so essentially your just buying a pricey generic psu and generic psus are what has got you into this mess in the first place.


----------

